# ShopSmith Mark V , tool recommendations



## tedly (10 mo ago)

Howdy. I just got my old shopsmith mark v working this week, after a few years of waiting it's turn in the project lists. I turned my first wood, an old deck rail. It was great!









It came with a set of ~six chisels. Prob the original set from 1960. They're steel so I expect to have to learn how to sharpen them or go buy carbide. But now I'm wondering what tools I should get for future use. I've seen these bent/curved chisels for separating things such as bangles or rings; but I don't know if that's what I want. Or even what they're called.

And in order to do something like bowls, I'm going to need a chuck. 

It's a fairly non standard spindle, from what I've read. 5/8" with no taper and no threads. I see entire chuck kits on shopsmith.com with more items than I recognize or likely will use. Do I need to buy something like that (Nova G3 kit) or should I start simpler. 

I hope there's another Mark V turner here that can tell me what they did for a chuck.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

I suggest you contact the Shopsmith Forum Shopsmith Forums - Index page 
There are a number of people there who extensive knowledge of the unique aspects of that equipment. I've had mine for forty years but I don't do much turning. Good luck.


----------



## tedly (10 mo ago)

oldhudson49 said:


> I suggest you contact the Shopsmith Forum Shopsmith Forums - Index page
> There are a number of people there who extensive knowledge of the unique aspects of that equipment. I've had mine for forty years but I don't do much turning. Good luck.


I was hoping to find a source that wouldn't be biased toward the products they are selling. 

(for example: Ask people in the Ford auto forums what car will fit your need and I'd wager you'd be told it's a model of Ford rather than a world view recommendation.)

But thank you for the recommendation. I may give that forum a try.


----------



## tedly (10 mo ago)

As a follow up to my own post, I finally spent a long evening going over different brands of chucks, features of included parts, and (obv) the prices. I did settle on the same brand that shopsmith.com peddles but not the bundle that they sold.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08P43RTHG/ (since i can't find the bundle on the mfg site)










It included the minimum items I felt I needed for a lesser price. Adapter for shopsmith spindle + NCSC chuck spur.

At a later point i intend to get NOVA 31MM (1.22") MINI SPIGOT JAWS (SKU 6026 AND 71109) - NOVA, a Teknatool Brand for smaller pieces. I like it because it has two screw holes on each quarter instead of one, to keep the jaws from applying uneven pressure at the top than the bottom.










If one had wanted to not get it in a kit, it appears that all you need is a 5/8" spindle adapter to 1" 8TPI spindle. And then it will fit a large number of non-kit chucks out there. Lathe Chuck Adapters










Hopefully that helps someone else find what they need for a like model lathe.


----------



## Curtis George1194 (8 mo ago)

tedly said:


> Howdy. I just got my old shopsmith mark v working this week, after a few years of waiting it's turn in the project lists. I turned my first wood, an old deck rail. It was great!
> 
> View attachment 401323
> 
> ...


Hello .
The Shop Smith is a very good light duty lathe, 
It uses a 5/8" smooth bore adaptors. for the spur and faceplate, (and other adaptor's for there tools.)
Like someone stated earlier ShopSmith.com you can buy parts, but other web sites like Pen State ind. sells adaptors that are made to fit the SS. ( 5/8 inch Shopsmith to 1 inch x 8tpi Spindle Adapter )

With just a little maintenance (like light oil in the sleeves of the speed control) the SS will run for years of use. I have had mine for 40 yrs+ now. and have only needed minor parts replaced. (when the electrical switch and one belt wore out.)

By the way, there Free floating template follower has made me a LOT of money over the years. Most people over look it for the price, But I promise you if you want a template follower/ lathe copier There is the best in town. (just my two cents worth.) ;-) 

C.A.G.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Curtis George1194


----------

